# [TIP] Passer au Dvorak-fr

## kwenspc

Suite à une conversation à ce sujet sur [3615Mavie] : Chroniques de geeks (me demandez pas quelle page j'en sais rien) certains, comme moi, en sont venus à passer au layout dvorak-fr en lieu et place de "l'invincible" azerty. Et remerciez XavierMiller qui a eu la riche idée qu'on en fasse un TIP ici. 

Pour savoir exactement ce qu'est le dvorak-fr et surtout les motivations sous-jacentes à son utilisation allez ici

Il y a globalement 3 layouts dvorak-fr: celui de J. Mouette (inclus dans Xorg), celui de F. Leboutte et enfin le "Bépo" (il y a tout un tas de dérivés) [edit]truc a fait une critique de ces 2 derniers layouts dans les chroniques[/edit]

Celui de J. Mouette est "généralement" le layout utilisé, donc on parlera pas des autres.

Installation sous Xorg:

Strictement rien à faire à part le configurer.

Si vous souhaitez juste tester 

```

setxkbmap -layout fr -variant dvorak

```

Et jour revenir à l'azerty:

```

setxkbmap -layout fr

```

Tout bête donc.

Si enfin vous souhaitez rester sous dvorak-fr editez votre xorg.conf et remplacer/ajouter ceci:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    (...)

    Driver   "kbd" 

    (...)

    Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option      "XkbVariant" "dvorak"

    (...)

EndSection 

```

Installation sous le mode console:

Récupérerz le keymap ici: dvorak-fr_linux.map

renommez le en dvorak-fr.map, gzippez le afin d'obtenir dvorak-fr.map.gz. Copiez le ici: /usr/share/keymaps/i386/dvorak/

Si le lien précédent ne fonctionne pas essayez ici (vresion renommée et gzippée)

Pour tester:

```

loadkeys dvorak-fr

```

Sinon pour revenir:

```

loadkeys fr-latin1

```

Si vous souhaitez y resteri editez le fichier /etc/conf.d/keymaps et modifiez le comme ceci:

```

KEYMAP="dvorak-fr" 

```

C'est tout. (et priez pour ne pas, finalement, faire partie de ces informaticiens qui finisse avec des troubles musculo-squelettiques, tandinites etc... aux mains)

----------

## Kangourou

Merci pour l'astuce, je teste depuis ce matin (je tape avec là). C'est vrai que c'est plus naturel, mais c'est pas facile de se déconditionner de l'azerty.

J'ose pas trop lancer vim et emacs, j'ai peur du carnage que ça va être :p

(10 min pour taper ça   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (10 min pour taper ça  )

 

Au début on galère mais si t'est minimum 8h par jour devant un pc au bout de 3 jours déjà on se sent à l'aise et après une semaine: l'azerty est loin.

----------

## Kangourou

D'un autre coté je peux pas me permettre de passer mes journées pendant une semaine à taper à 2 mots/minute  :Smile:  Mais je suis persuadé que ça va vite venir, oui.

Mais sinon, vim, emacs, raccouris clavier divers (copier/coller) tu t'es adapté, ou tu t'es amusé à les rebinder sur les anciennes touches ?

----------

## E11

J'ai commencé il y a 2 jours et c'est encore galère lol mais je ne tappe pas énormément... Par contre on sent bien l'évolution donc ça motive  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et un bon lien : http://www.algo.be/ergo/dvorak-fr.html

----------

## truc

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> Mais sinon, vim, emacs, raccouris clavier divers (copier/coller) tu t'es adapté, ou tu t'es amusé à les rebinder sur les anciennes touches ?

 

Perso, je me suis adapté, et je pense que c'est ce qu'il faut faire car, plus qu'un reflèxe de taper sur une touche à une position donnée, tu devrais avoir le réflèxe de taper sur une lettre, et après taper sur une lettre pour un layout ou un autre ça ne te perturbe pas trop, même si au debut c'est très déroutant.

Sinon, je tape toujours sur un azerty, pas d'autocollant ni rien, je suis toujours au boulot sur mon pc en dvorak, mais je switch très souvent et sans problème particulier quand je change de pc (bon bien sûr y'a toujours desfois ou j'oublie de charger le bon layout dans ma tête mais bon... c'est une autre histoire. )

Je me souviens par contre avoir vraiment peiné au début. Alors courage  ceux qui s'y mettent, car après, il y'a des chose très appréciables, qui vous feront raler quand vous retournerez sur un azerty.  :Wink: 

 :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et un bon lien : http://www.algo.be/ergo/dvorak-fr.html

 

Il est bien oui, mais c'est le layout de Francis Leboutte. (c'est son site en même temps)

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, 

- bépo ou mouette ?

- la photo du clavier Mac bépo me fait baver : c'est un photomontage ou bien est-ce un produit qu'on peut acheter ?

Vous avez lu la BD sur http://www.dvzine.org ?

Si j'ai bien compris, en bépo, les raccourcis avec la touche CTRL restent en AZERTY ?

Ceci était mon premier message en bépo !

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> - bépo ou mouette ?

 

bah voici rapidement la petite critique que j'avais fait entre le dvorak et le bépo.

En résumé pour les flémards du clic, j'trouvais juste que le bépo, bien que séduisant au premier abord était trop spécifique au français ( à mon gout), c'est pas vraiment une disposition pour un informaticien/geek

----------

## xaviermiller

en effet... vais essayer Mouette   :Wink: 

Ah oui, Mouette est mieux ! Et j'ai trouvé un layout pour Windows sur http://www.xoolive.org/blog/2007/03/04/le-clavier-dvorak-fr/ (juste un bug avec ^+a qui ne faisait pas â, mais que j'ai corrigé grâce à Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et voilà, je bascule entre clavier belge (par défaut) et dvorak-fr (qui sera bientôt par défaut). Basculement avec shift + shift-lock et changement du témoin « scroll lock » :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">be,fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,dvorak</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">grp:shift_caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Ce que je trouve un peu dommage avec la disposition de Mouette, c'est la position des i, r et l, qui sont fort usités...

EDIT : coucou, c'est encore moi... y a-t-il des exercices ? Avec KTouch, c'est dédié à la version de Francis Leboutte...

EDIT 2: le kemap mentionné dans le premier post n'est plus dispo  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 2: le kemap mentionné dans le premier post n'est plus dispo 

 

Ah oui tiens. Y aurait-il eu tellement de download que le webmestre a viré le fichier?  :Laughing: 

btw, j'ai mis un lien de mon cru juste en dessous (j'ai édité le premier post). Merci d'avoir noter cette erreur.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, comme c'est un [TIP], autant qu'il soit fiable  :Wink: 

----------

## llo

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pensé à présenter le sujet.

Passer en dvorak c'est déja pas simple, en dvorak français c'est infernal.

Un peu moins maintenant    :Wink: 

----------

## struddel

Mais vous avez acheté (ou aviez déjà) un clavier dvorak ?

Parce que j'essaierais volontiers mais sur mon clavier ça reste positionné en azerty et suis pas sur de trouver facilement un clavier dvorak en récupérant les autres caractéristiques de celui-ci, c'est plus ça qui me bloque que le fait de changer d'habitude (au contraire ça ça peut être marrant et même pratique à la longue)

Edit : 

J'ai lu sur le site dvorak-fr qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de clavier spécial.

Mouais, pour ceux qui ne tapent qu'à l'aveugle, surement, perso après plus de 10 ans de clavier, mes doigts anticipent leur positionnement sans problème mais mes yeux continuent à faire un va et vient régulier entre l'écran et le clavier pour vérifier, donc c'pas fait pour moi   :Sad: 

Et j'ai déjà essayé le réétiquetage du clavier avec des trucs autocollants, j'ai des cours de russe donc j'ai besoin d'un clavier cyrillique, bah j'ai fini par en acheter un à part entière, c'est vraiment plus pratique d'avoir des vraies touches marquées avec ce qu'on tape je trouve   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *struddel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et j'ai déjà essayé le réétiquetage du clavier avec des trucs autocollants, j'ai des cours de russe donc j'ai besoin d'un clavier cyrillique, bah j'ai fini par en acheter un à part entière, c'est vraiment plus pratique d'avoir des vraies touches marquées avec ce qu'on tape je trouve  

 

C'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai imprimer le layout dvorak-fr et zou: scotché! (c'est long à faire ~1h30 mais ça bouge pas. Ok c'est pas "hyper hype" mais on s'en fout ^^)

----------

## struddel

Vi l'esthétique est le cadet de mes soucis, mais j'avais essayé de faire pareil avec le cyrillique et j'ai pas réussi, mes doigts suent trop du coup ça dissout la colle   :Confused: 

Vais retenter (j'arrête pas de répéter partout sur le forum que je dois réviser et je fais des trucs comme ça, tabassez-moi   :Crying or Very sad:   )

Edit :

Ah, et juste une question, s'habituer sur son clavier perso, c'est beau, mais parfois on utilise le clavier d'un ami ou un PC public, du coup faut sans cesse passer de l'azerty au dvorak, c'est pas trop contraignant ?

----------

## struddel

hop, c'est fait, c'est beau non ?   :Laughing: 

http://pix.nofrag.com/a/b/2/044a5537455127a4a106fef7bf067.html

----------

## llo

 *struddel wrote:*   

> hop, c'est fait, c'est beau non ?  :lol: 
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/a/b/2/044a5537455127a4a106fef7bf067.html

 

Ça tiendra pas éternellement... en plus la chaleur et les saletés vont se coller dessus.

Une autre idée intérressante, qui tient un peu plus dans le temps et qui résiste à la sueur de doigts, c'est le typex :

- une couche de typex,

- l'écriture des caractères au feutre noir,

- une couche de vernis,

Bien sûr s'il pouvait exister des claviers vendus en dvorak je me jetterais dessus.  :)

----------

## struddel

Yep mais bon, c'est temporaire, pas encore sûr de vouloir y rester, j'utilise pas mal d'autre ordis que le mien qui resteront en azerty et je pense pas pouvoir mettre mon PDAphone en dvorak, ça fait donc 2 claviers à maîtriser, je sais pas si ça va être faisable ....

----------

## kwenspc

Ouais ça tiendras pas hyper longtemps. Perso c'est un poil mieux fait, déjà le scotch il a juste la lagreur d'une touche et du coup il fait quasi le tour de la touche comme ça: 

```

 __

/  \

```

Du coup ça tient mieux.

----------

## truc

 *struddel wrote:*   

> Ah, et juste une question, s'habituer sur son clavier perso, c'est beau, mais parfois on utilise le clavier d'un ami ou un PC public, du coup faut sans cesse passer de l'azerty au dvorak, c'est pas trop contraignant ?

 

Pour switcher très souvent, je peux te dire que nan ça n'est pas génant, tu vas pouvoir taper en dvorak ou en azerty à peu près comme tu veux... 

Le seul problème maintenant, apparait quand je ne suis pas bien placé devant le clavier, là je galère un peu plus. J'n'ai pas fait de collage comme vous donc j'imagine que c'est pour ça, car je tape assez facielement en automatisme.. mais si je n'ai pas la bonne position, c'est une vraie gymnastique d'esprit..  :Smile: 

----------

## struddel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ouais ça tiendras pas hyper longtemps. Perso c'est un poil mieux fait, déjà le scotch il a juste la lagreur d'une touche et du coup il fait quasi le tour de la touche comme ça: 
> 
> ```
> 
>  __
> ...

 

ah bah ca rend mal sur la photo parce que j'ai fait exactement pareil et le scotch est même rabattu sous les touches (je les enlevées une à une pour le faire) donc ça tient beaucoup mieux que ce que vous pensez  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

Laissez tomber le mod. Pas besoin de tipex, ni d'acheter un nouveau clavier. Faut juste avoir une mémoire parce au bout de quelques semaines, on lit plus les touches et on tape à l'intuitif.

J'ai commencé en sauvegardant l'image trouvée sur wikipedia et je l'ai posé sur le wallpaper, j'ai collé des petites étiquette gribouillées au bic et des qu'une étiquette devient critique je ne la remplace pas.

J'ai commencé en Mars et il y a 6 étiquettes en moins.

----------

## truc

Coucou tout le monde, bon j'ai un petit problème avec la dispo dvorak-fr (pas la bépo), je pense que le problème vient des dispos que hal gère pour le clavier, mais je n'en mettrait pas ma main à couper...

Bon, bref, ça fait un moment que j'hésite à poster, car je n'ai pas testé ça sur gentoo (peut-être que les fichiers de conf y sont légèrement différents), mais ça commence sérieusement à me courir sur le haricot...

quand je passe en dvorak-fr, je n'ai plus la dispo que j'avais à l'origine:

par exemple pour la première ligne de touche en dessous des touches Fn:

avant

/+-*=\(`)"[] 

maintenant:

_=/-è\^(`)"[]

pareil sur la fameuse ligne 'azerty', ça a changé, bref, c'est pas sympa tout ça. Le problème s'est-il également posé sur gentoo? si oui, qu'avez vous fait?

faut-il se relancer vers un bépo qui semble aujourd'hui de mieux en mieux intégré un peu partout? est-ce qu'il change un peu trop encore?

Voila, c'est juste un sondage sans en avoir l'air...

EDIT: Ouais, bon pour le Bépo, ça ne semble encore pas très au point... Le png dispo sur wikipedia, ne correspond pas à la dispo que j'aie, trop bien, ça a encore changé... j'adore..... ou pas...

----------

## truc

Salut, j'me suis dernièrement replongé dans les dispositions dvorak, et j'ai ainsi pu comprendre pourquoi la disposition de J.Mouette avait été retirée du projet X.org: elle serait soi-disant illégale. Je n'avais pas trop suivi cette histoire, mais j'imagine que certains d'entre vous le savent déjà. Elle serait une version modifiée de la disposition de Mr Leboutte, et ce sans son accord.

Sa disposition étant protégée par une licence CC-NC-ND.

Du rapport de bug ayant provoqué le retrait du layout de Mr J.Mouette, on peut lire plusieurs choses:

* Mr Leboutte est plutôt agressif, à plus où moins juste titre - c'est très subjectif -, il a protégé son travail, et découvre que la licence  n'a pas été respectée

* Mr Leboutte a protegé son travail, alors qu'il réutilise sans gène apparente le principe de Dvorak. Cela a déjà été discuté dans ce forum, mais je voulais le rappeller. La question philosophique étant: peut on vraiment protéger une disposition de clavier? Cela a t'il un sens?

* Cela renforce une fois de plus le flou apporté par les licences X11, car, Mr Leboutte a accepté de mettre son travail sous une licence de ce type, mais, sa disposition n'en est pas plus modifiable. Ainsi, amis du libre, vous vous trouvez avec une partie d'un fichier de xkeyboard-config que vous n'avez pas le droit de modifier. C'est pour le moins étrange...

* Et enfin pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas leur bonheur dans ce qui leur reste comme options, vers la fin de la discussion, dans le rapport de bug, quelque chose peut vous interesser.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

oups. Modo peux tu virer ce poste avant que cela ne soit trop tard.

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Et enfin pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas leur bonheur dans ce qui leur reste comme options, vers la fin de la discussion, dans le rapport de bug, quelque chose peut vous interesser.
> 
> 

 

Où ça?

Je suis tout à fit d'accord avec tes questions, et amha je pense même que le licence sur un layout est totalement illégitime. On en revient à la même chose: le leboutte il a un peu trop pris le melon je trouve. C'est qu'une disposition clavier comme une autre son truc. C'est presque certain que la justice l'enverrait paitre. Certes, on en serait peut-être jamais arrivé là si mouette avait contacté leboutte. Enfin...

J'ai récupérer xkeyboard-config-0.9.tar.bz2, pour ravoir le layout de mouette et je snob le layout de leboutte   :Twisted Evil: 

(Je trouve aussi complètement dingue d'avoir un fichier "fr"sous licence X11 - trèèèèès permissive - mais avec un "layout" non modifiable à l'intérieur? on y croit ouais...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

En plus j'aime bien le commentaire 31... c'est d'une MAUVAISE foie apparente! On lui sort que c'est un dérivé à 50% lui il "prouve" que c'est un dérivé de quasi 100% oui oui. Mais il omet tous les caractères autres que ceux de base dans l'alphabet. Faut pas foutre du monde, moi qui besoin de caractères tels que öäå je suis bien content de les trouvés à leur position dans le layout de mouette.

En fait, rien qu'à cause de sa manière d'agir à leboutte j'ai PAS envie d'utiliser son truc.  :Razz: 

(Faudrait que je réessaies Bépo aussi, mais j'ai peur qu'il soit beaucoup trop franco-français et peu utile quand on a besoin de mixer pas mal de langues)

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   
> 
> * Et enfin pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas leur bonheur dans ce qui leur reste comme options, vers la fin de la discussion, dans le rapport de bug, quelque chose peut vous interesser.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bon, le flou était volontaire car le sujet apparemment sensible...

À ce propos, saviez vous que le commentaire #30 nous rappelle que Xorg utilise cgit, et qu'en cliquant un peu partout on peut remonter dans le temps!  :Wink: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> (Faudrait que je réessaies Bépo aussi, mais j'ai peur qu'il soit beaucoup trop franco-français et peu utile quand on a besoin de mixer pas mal de langues)

 

J'ai retenté l'aventure, bien-entendu c'est un ressenti personnel, mais... Ma conclusion est la même que la première fois, beaucoup trop spécifique au français, moyen en anglais (c'est seulement l'emplacement du 'w' qui est vraiment génant, mais comme je viens de le dire, il est vraiment génant...), et vraiment pas pratique pour coder. J'ai essayer d'en discuter ouvertement et calmement sur leur ML, mais certains semblent la trouver parfaite pour TOUT... alors que d'autres avoueront péniblement et à demi-mots les faiblesses du BÉPO...

----------

